# Out and About with the Goats(lots of pics)



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I decided to take some pictures of our walk. :greengrin: The weather was absolutely lovely.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a nice walk.  Love that Bunny every time I see her!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's some more. We have a very big back yard.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

what pretty goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....  thanks for sharing......... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty goaties!  Thanks for sharing  :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you and your very welcome! I really enjoy taking walks with the goats; it helps me to relax.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Great pics...they look so happy.


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Aww your goats are so cute


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Great pics! You have some awesome colors in your herd!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Sooo cute! LOL I love Jake! (I have a Jake too but he is a great big ole dog-lol!) Jake's are awesome, aren't they?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> Great pics! You have some awesome colors in your herd!


Thank you!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

:veryangry:


Burns Branch Boers said:


> Sooo cute! LOL I love Jake! (I have a Jake too but he is a great big ole dog-lol!) Jake's are awesome, aren't they?


Thank you. Jake has the best personality too. I actually named him after a guy I like lol.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> :veryangry: [quote="Burns Branch Boers":5svr57qg]Sooo cute! LOL I love Jake! (I have a Jake too but he is a great big ole dog-lol!) Jake's are awesome, aren't they?


Thank you. Jake has the best personality too. I actually named him after a guy I like lol.[/quote:5svr57qg]
Whoops, didn't mean to put a mad smiley lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

